# Jumeirah park community centre



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

Can anyone tell me when the community centre in jp will be up and running with shops etc?


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Was supposed to be January. Don't think it's got long though!


----------

